# Spontanious Reset



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, so I just got done doing more stress testing with my new GPU and I've come across another issue that seemed to come out from left field: My system randomly reset while I was playing Crysis. Does anyone know what could have caused this? I'm not 100% if the GPU is drawing more power than it needs (I don't know how to test this), but if anything, I can at least display the 3 errors my Even Viewer is showing at about the time of the reset. Please note the parentheses ( ) at the end of each error is my putting what each is related to and any notes relating to it.
--------------
The AODDriver4.2.0 service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. (Error related to Service Control Manager)
--------------
A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information.(Error related to WHEA-Logger; suspected to be the root cause of the reset)
-------------
The machine-default permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID 
{C2F03A33-21F5-47FA-B4BB-156362A2F239}
and APPID 
{316CDED5-E4AE-4B15-9113-7055D84DCC97}
to the user NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE SID (S-1-5-19) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.(Error related to DistributedCOM)

As far as I can tell, I'm not having any issues software-side, but I cannot confirm what has happened, or if anything further needs addressing. Can someone help?

Hardware specs follows:
*Motherboard:* H-RS880-uATX (Aloe)
*Processor:* AMD Phenom X4 945 3.01GHz (*Socket:* AM3)
*RAM:* 8GB DDR3 1333GHz
*GPU:* ATI Radeon R7 260X (*V-RAM:* 2GB DDR5)
*Hard Drive:* 1TB WD Magnetic Drive, 2TB WD Magnetic Drive
*Power Supply:* 630W PSU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of your PSU?

Download HWMonitor from here:

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html












Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*.












Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*.

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software.
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop.

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop.

In your next reply please include both screenshots.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure it's a heating issue any more; my GPU at load it hitting about 73 to 75 Celsius with the case open at load, and yet it reset again, even with occasional resting for ten minutes or more, it still reset. I checked my Event Viewer again, and this error came up:

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Component: AMD Northbridge
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: HyperTransport Watchdog Timeout Error
Processor APIC ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information.

The same WHEA-Logger error at the time of reset. Likewise, this happened again while playing a CryEngine 2 title (Crysis). What is that exactly?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Post screen shots of hardware monitor as requested. Let's not ignore anything. We need every little detail to better understand the problem and offer help. The Northbridge is the chipset bundled with your motherboard and I can bet it's bound to become unstable when overheated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would still like to see HWMonitor's results.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, here's the pics. I did a slight adjustment to the set-up and locations of the hardware in question. For starters, I covered the air vent that was behind my desk blowing hot air into the room...Well, when I say 'block', I more mean deflected. Nevertheless, that's taken care of, and since then, the GPU doesn't seem to top 70 degrees, and idle is about 35, while the CPU doesn't seem to top 55 even at load, 35 at idle. Still, I'm going to stress test this current set-up and see what happens. Hopefully this issue can be resolved without me needing to spend a lot...


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Update to my last post: I think the heating issue is isolated only to CryEngine 2 games; I just did a stress test with ARMA III and found it ran at way less temps than it did with Crysis. Here's MSI Afterburner's record of the GPU stats (I couldn't get HW Monitor in time, alas, but I did monitor it once or twice and saw the CPU and GPU were at equal temps, about 50 to 60 degrees).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Temps don't seem to be an issue at all.

Have you tried to reinstall the game?

What is the make and model number of your PSU?

Please go into the BIOS and find the 12V, 5V, 3.3V and VCORE voltages and report back the readings.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

The install was recent, and the monitoring I did of it at load during my last two posts did let me keep track of the system's temp; it only touched 71 with the GPU for only a few seconds, so that's good there.

As per the PSU model, here's the link to the PSU I was recommended from this forum site:
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

That PSU is what I have installed now (I should have gone modular because that little frakker comes with so many cable bundles I have no clue what to do with them...). It's enough to support the GPU and system altogether, but the GPU calls for (at minimum) a 500W supply, so I'm curious if I've got too little power? Or if I'm just at the PSU's cap?

For the BIOS readings, doesn't HWMonitor cover that, too?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

HWMonitor typically never gets the right voltage readings.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright, let me reset after I get home from work, and I'll report the readings.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, so sorry for taking so long to respond, but I just got to the BIOS Setup Utility, and I'm not seeing the power readings you requested, or at least not the power readings in general. I'm seeing memory banks, the amounts of RAM available, BIOS/Core versions, CPU type, speed, and cashe for L2 and L3, and that's about it for any read outs. When it comes to the Power tab, I see After AC Power Failure, WOL in S5 (no clue what that is! XD), NX, and Visualization Technology. Nothing else.

I've known my computer was a tad unique because my computer hardware teacher in college was telling me that 'all' computers have a POST beep, yet I told him my doesn't (not kidding, either!). Is it possible this system BIOS doesn't allow for those read outs as well? Or did I just enter a wrong system utility?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No worries. I'm not going anywhere. :grin: I'm here seven days a week and not an hour goes by without me checking the site (Unless I'm sleeping :whistling :smile:

He is right in that they all have a single beep. But some motherboards don't come with a built in speaker.

Your PSU is high quality so the chances of it failing are lower.

Does the reset happen in safe mode?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

No, it doesn't. It primarily happens when I'm playing CryEngine games; games like ARMA and Battlefield tend to have a balanced load and temp across the entire system, while IW Engine games like CoD, tend to have a rather high GPU load; I actually ended up topping 74 degrees playing BOII on my PC. When the system does reset, though, it just starts Windows normally, it doesn't start in safe mode, nor does it pop up with the warning that Windows didn't shut down properly. It just come up, prompting me which Windows I'd like to start in (which is a registry issue I've yet to fix), and then takes me to the log-in screen, starting up like nothing's happened at all. Should I start it in safe mode or something?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What did you do to the registry?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing. I just did an initial install into a secondary partition to test Windows 8 when I found out I could get a pre-release copy, and when I deleted the partition to do a full install, the system was showing I had two instances, when I only have one. As far as I understand, that's a very minor registry issue that doesn't seem to be affecting my system; it does automatically launch to the newer Windows 8 that DOES work after 30 seconds, so that's good.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long as this reset been an issue?

You took the Pre-Release of Windows 8 and then upgraded it to the full version?


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

It wasn't the sample version Microsoft was giving out. It was a full-working Windows 8 OS I got off DreamSpark with my college credentials. I initially installed it to a partition to test it and see how good it was, then I opted to install it to the machine and delete the partition. I'm guessing I didn't do something right, or the registry just glitched. Either way, it doesn't really seem to be hampering my machine, just providing a very minor annoyance.

As per the resetting, I've been working around that thus far by monitoring my system very closely in terms of temps. It mainly happens when playing (specifically CryEngine 2 and 3 titles) games for extended periods without much in terms of breaks for my system. I want to say it's a heating issue, but like I said, since adjusting my system, it doesn't seem to get that hot during gaming. Perhaps it might be time for a full system upgrade?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't see temps giving you a huge issue.

I believe it's software related since the issue doesn't happen in Safe mode.


----------



## NFSRacer (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm...Well, CryEngine 2 is actually rather glitchy as it stands. Think I should just straight avoid them?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a huge PC gamer, only play a select few. So my opinion on that wouldn't be much help.

Since CryEngine 2 are the only games you have issues with then it may be wise to move away from them.


----------

